# CeeCee show results, new baby news....



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

It seems like weeks since I've been on! We've been pretty busy preparing for CeeCee's 1st show. She did well, and was of course the hit of the fairgrounds with her sweet fuzzy face. she was so tiny compared to the other llamas, even the other mini's stood several inches taller than her.

we came home with a 1st, 2nd, 3rd, two 4ths, a 6th, & a Reserve Grand Champion. pretty good for her first time out! the show photos haven't come yet, but one is posted on the show site. go to www.livestockexpo.org click "show photos" then "llamas" we are near the bottom, captioned "reserve grand double coat." I swear I look like an ogre next to her-I am 5'10'' to put it in perspective...

While at the show I made a few connections with some breeders south of me. I received a call from one of them who had heard of a special needs cria that was going to be euthanized. She is almost 2 months old, completely blind, being bottle fed & is very tiny. so here we go again:doh: I pick her up on Monday & will be moving both her & CeeCee back into the house with the goal of her bonding to Cee. I have raised a few blind babies before so I am comfortable with her condition. I will fit CeeCee with a bell collar, plug the radio back into the barn (so she can always find shelter) and hang wind chimes over the water troughs. I found with our last rescue case that the earlier the blindness hits, the easier- they accept it (don't know what they are missing) and lead a normal life.

She was born perfectly normal, it isn't a genetic condition. I only got a few details, but was told that she was found exposed in the pasture, went septic & the infection spread to her eyes. I took in a male several years ago with the same exact description. in both cases I was told the blindness was permanent-however Cody regained minimal sight in his right eye. I'm hoping for the same with Ember...

Wish me luck & please pray for her health. I won't be on much, but will post some photos & updates when I get a chance.

this is the photo her breeder sent to me, I'll get some better ones soon.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh Bless you....goood luck and keep us updated!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I couldn't find your photo unfortunately... but congrats!!!!

And yes, bless you for helping this little girl. She's stunning and will look loads better once you have her fattened up a bit. Please do keep us updated!!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

I snipped it from the site...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

The little baby is just so cute and will be even cuter once he gets some weight and love on him. Hopefully he will be able to cope with the blindness and CeeCee will be able to help.

Congrats on the wins with CeeCee. She is a real beauty.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Congratulations for you and CeeCee! And I am looking foward to more pics of your new baby, love the marble colour.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Congrats for the show results and thanks for taking in,this gorgeous and special baby!.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

The baby is beautiful. What an amazing coat!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I can't wait to get her home & safe. We are still working on a name, as of right now she is "Kissin' Creeks NVus of Ember"

I pick her up Monday morning, I can't wait to meet the little angel.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Congrats on your win. And congrats on the new baby. Love the name. I'm sure she'll get all the love and care from you. Look forward to new pics when you finally have her home.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Congrats on the wins. Good luck taking care of your new baby. Sounds like you know exactly what to do. Little cria is so lucky to find you...


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

She's here! "Ember" is in worse shape than I was told , but could be worse... She is very small & under weight even for a mini. CeeCee is being a good buddy for her. I believe she can see light/dark, she seems to be drawn to the lamp during night feedings. She is listening to classical music & is able to use the sound to find the barn & go in by herself.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Aaaw, she is very cute. Good luck with her and keep us updated with pics and news. I know she's in good hands with you.


----------

